# Nismo Accessories



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey guys. Listen i NEED to find somewhere online where i can buy Nismo stuff for my x-trail.

More specifically, i'm looking for the S-Tune Aero Styling kit for the x-trail

I will be soooo greatful if someone actually finds somewhere that sells it online and ships to europe!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

You can try Maxdax.com. My father in law lives in Japan and I was going to ask him about some things so I will pass the message. 

He does not know it yet but when he eventualy moves to canada in about 3 or 4 years he is bringing a 94-95 GTR (Skyline) with him.


----------



## Luke667 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Styling*

Dammit, there is NOTHING cool available for the X-trail in terms of styling body kits, or accessories... or if there is something (the Nismo Aero S-Tune Bodykit) then its IMPOSSIBLE to get hold off if you live in europe.

who's with me!

dammit, anyone knows where i can get a bodykit for my x-trail, which i can get in europe?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i agree wif u :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Luke,

Didn't you post this question already in another thread you have created HERE?

Europe is more fortunate than others in terms of xtrail accessories and body kits, you just haven't looked hard enough. Try UK and Germany!

HERE is one of many you can find through Google.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Hey Luke,
> 
> Didn't you post this question already in another thread ...



Jalal,
your right; I have combined the second thread with the original one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc


----------

